# Fafard aquatic soil mix



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I have looked everywhere for Shultz and Soilmaster in the Toronto area, Home Depot, WallMart, large garden centers. No one has it!!
All I could find was Fafard aquatic soil mix. Has anyone ever herd of it or better yet used it before?


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I guess i will be the first to use it in the aquarium. I will let everyone know how it is once it is set up.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never used it or heard of it.... However if it is a hard fired clay type product like SMS is I'm sure it will be fine for you to use. I have seen other products for sell in pond stores in this area, sold for use as an "aquatic soil mix" and they are all basically the same hard fired clay type product. I actually wouldnt be surprised at all if they all got the stuff from the same source and just packaged it differently.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Well I saw that the other days and I think this will be perfect as a soil.

*Characteristics:*
Creates a high level of stability and helps aquatic plants to become anchored to the bottoms of artificial basins.
A heavy soil that doesn't mix with water.
Contains clay.

*Uses:* 
Specially created for the culture of aquatic plants and for plants growing in humid areas.

*Components:* 
Black earth (humus), sand, granulated clay, calcite stone.

I can guess that the ph will be around 6.5, 6.8????

Look to be an excellent base for a good soil. 1 inches and more, top with Soilmaster, Yep!, Yep!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This was tried back in 2004 by Richard Sexton http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200412/msg00109.html, but I didn't see any follow up about how well it worked.


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

Well i havn't set up my tank yet. Waiting to move first.

I hope its a good soil. It will be topped with some Fluorite and some normal aquatic gravel.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah I've been using it since 2004. It's ok.

Cow manure under beach sand works better for me.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Some of us lack a cow! Sand? Yes, we have sand.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I lack a cow also. However, apparantly the grocery store has cow-nections because it's possible to buy cow manure there. At least in gardening seasoning.

I can't tell if farfards is much more than peat moss and some clayish like material. I'm not convinced it provides anything usefull as plant food to be honest.


----------

